# Thought I would Share



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

After a long day I am on route to my tank to find my corals all irritated. Start investigation.....Hmmm, start accounting for fish.. Nope, all accounted for. Could it be water quality? Just did a water change last night and everything was thriving... Could something be up with the Fox Face I added on the weekend?!? [email protected]';!&$# ..... Look. Front and center and my Tuxedo Urchin is seated on my Clove Polyps making a meal out them. All that was missing was a bib.

Is this normal behavior for a Tuxedo?










The Clove Polyps must have extracted some venom cause all the other coral is pissed off


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

He wouldn't be eating the clove polyps, rather he's heating the algae and such around the polyps and severely agitating the polyps to the point that they're almost dead.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The clove polyps will grow back. That's the problem with clove polyps......


----------

